# Thermo-nuclear Thunder



## PuddlePirate (Feb 7, 2005)

This was captured 12 hours before Hurricane Katrina slammed into New Orleans. The scene is near Leakey Texas, 107 degree afternoon....absolutely no wind at ground level up beyond 30,000ft.

A freak of a thunderhead.....never ever spotted one like this before and I'm pretty certain, I will never witness another one like it again.

Rob


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

AWESOME, of all places Leakey, spent many years there  and still have freinds that live there.


Very Nice Shot !!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty neat formation. Never seen one before.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice one*

Nice man that is a once in a lifetime shot. Congrats.

Griz


----------

